# I'm back



## pops6927 (May 10, 2019)

I finished rehab from my brain stem stroke and am now home as of today. May 10. 2019. Have to9 reteach myself to type again. losst some ability. Plan on adding more articles to YAWyE when I recover my typing ability. But I"M BACK!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2019)

Welcome Home, Buddy!!!
Good to see you!!

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (May 10, 2019)

Still here is the only place to be. Keep it up pop


----------



## JC in GB (May 10, 2019)

Great news.  Welcome back!


----------



## smokerjim (May 10, 2019)

welcome back pop's


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome back Pops!! So glad you are doing better!!


----------



## motocrash (May 10, 2019)

YAY! Great news!


----------



## kruizer (May 10, 2019)

Glad to hear you are doing well. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Braz (May 10, 2019)

Great to read this.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2019)

Hey now.  That's great new pops!!!
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2019)

Yeah! Great news!


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2019)

Glad to see you back .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2019)

Glad to hear you on the road to recovery Pops!
Good to have you back!!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 11, 2019)

Welcome back Pops

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2019)

Great news Pops, Welcome back.

Chris


----------



## doubles shooter (May 13, 2019)

Great to hear.


----------



## zwiller (May 13, 2019)

WELCOME BACK POPS!


----------



## indaswamp (May 13, 2019)

Great news! Glad you are back home and doing well. And happy to see you posting again!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Awesome to hear that your well on the recovery road. 

Warren


----------



## weev (May 13, 2019)

Welcome back


----------



## Winterrider (May 13, 2019)

Good to have you posting again. You wealth of knowledge is invaluable here. Hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 13, 2019)

Pops ("THE MAN") ..  welcome back...  as you well know you can't keep a good man down ... 

As for your typing...  don't beat yourself up about it and don't worry about spelling...  we all read typonese ...


----------



## checkdude (May 13, 2019)

Welcome back!  Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 13, 2019)

Welcome back Pops!


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 15, 2019)

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Preacher Man (May 17, 2019)

This is great news! Welcome back, sir!


----------

